# favorite reading light for Oberon covers?



## elphaba826 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just ordered by first Oberon (Avenue of Trees in fern).   I'm still in need of a reading light for nighttime Kindle reading. Do any of you other Oberon users have a favorite light?


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

I had a Mighty Bright for YEARS (with the one brightness setting) which I liked, but it finally gave up the ghost.  I was shopping in Wal-Mart the next day and at the checkout they had a GE BookLight - it was $4.96 so I thought "what the heck" and bought one.  It works really well - it doesn't have a big clip like the Might Bright - rather, it is like a paperclip clip, but it works really well and doesn't mark up my Oberon cover.  Well worth it for the money, or maybe for a travel backup and it comes in cool colors...

Jeri in PA


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

I also have the Mighty Bright which I adore but book lights are a dime a dozen and at every price range. BTW I use the Mighty Bright both clipped to the Oberon cover, or just on the naked Kindle and it's perfect either way.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I use the Mighty Bright


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's the mighty bright xtraflex2 clipped on an Oberon cover:










and the mighty bright pocketflex:










Good for traveling:


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

The Mighty Brite


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like my Spike Light:



I picked it up at a local store (Fred Meyer, for the northwesterners) where it was on an endcap by the reading glasses. The light fits perfectly on my M-Edge Go! Jacket, once I've attached it and positioned the light it stays where I put it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mighty Bright for me.  I like the long, flexible neck and the fact that it uses regular AAA batteries.  I'm still on my first set of batteries and have had it for over a year now.  (But I don't use it every single night either.)  You aren't limited to the black they show on Amazon - if you do a search for it you can get them in lots of colors.  Sometimes you can find them from vendors on ebay in a package with other items.  And you can also get them in bookstores.  I've seen them in Target as well.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry for the thread necromancy 

But, as I'm from Australia, I'm a bit daunted by the cost of ordering a Kindle-specific Mighty Bright from Amazon.

I found one in a bookstore here, but am a bit confused about whether the Kindle-specific has some sort of padding on it to eliminate marks on either a naked Kindle or, more importantly, my yet to be received Oberon.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I got a Mighty Brite but I prefer the GE Booklight from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Angel_b, I think you could just go with any light, and really don't need the specific "Kindle Mighty-bright". I picked up a "normal" Mighty bright and used it with my Oberon without any problems or marks left.

I now use the "Verilux Natural Spectrum Deluxe Book and Travel Light, Silver by Verilux" which I prefer, but same thing: it wasn't made specifically for the Kindle or Oberon, but works just fine.

So I think you would be ok and your Oberon and Kindle safe with whatever booklight you pick up locally


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Neo said:


> Angel_b, I think you could just go with any light, and really don't need the specific "Kindle Mighty-bright". I picked up a "normal" Mighty bright and used it with my Oberon without any problems or marks left.
> 
> I now use the "Verilux Natural Spectrum Deluxe Book and Travel Light, Silver by Verilux" which I prefer, but same thing: it wasn't made specifically for the Kindle or Oberon, but works just fine.
> 
> So I think you would be ok and your Oberon and Kindle safe with whatever booklight you pick up locally


Ah, thanks for the reply neo. Much appreciated.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

AngelB, I bought a Mighty Bright light from Dymocks in SA.  Cost around $15 and is in purple.  It has no padding to protect the cover, just a clip.  I am actually not a fan, I cant get it so that the page lights up without shining brightly on a spot on the side.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My mightybrights don't have padding either.  Bought them in book stores.  I do have to turn the screen just slightly so that there is no glare from the light.  It's a pretty easy adjustment.  Alternatively, I can tilt the screen a little towards me and the glare goes away, but I usually read hands-free.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Pushka said:


> AngelB, I bought a Mighty Bright light from Dymocks in SA. Cost around $15 and is in purple. It has no padding to protect the cover, just a clip. I am actually not a fan, I cant get it so that the page lights up without shining brightly on a spot on the side.


The Mighty Bright I'm going to buy is at Dymocks here in Sydney. It's the UltraFlex 2 and is $26.99. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Arghhh! This is even worse than deciding which Oberon cover to get.

Reviews I've read suggest the Ultraflex 2 is a bit heavy, as it takes 3 batteries. I've read good reviews of the Travelflex, and the Pocketflex (pictured further up the thread) looks great for travelling.

Anybody have any thoughts. I really don't want to be buying more than one reading light.


----------



## elphaba826 (Aug 22, 2009)

I ended up getting the Xtraflex2 (the Kindle-specific one), and I've been really happy with it so far.


----------

